# warning: host name/address mismatch [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

recently and without any configuration changes being done  i started to have this error posted on syslog when a client tries to access some of my lan servers like ftpd and rsyncd

 *Quote:*   

> warning: host name/address mismatch

 

no matter what i do and change i always get it somehow:

```
warning: host name/address mismatch: 59.152.135.31 != dsldevice.lan

warning: host name/address mismatch: speedtouch.lan != modem

warning: host name/address mismatch: dsldevice.lan!= modem
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 59.152.135.31is not a known address for "speedtouch.lan": spoofed address?
> 
> connect from UNKNOWN (59.152.135.31)
> ...

 

i have set "modem" and "speedtouch"  on /etc/hosts to point to the dslmodem and  i have confirmed the ips and they all match

dsldevice  speedtouch and modem all have the same ip and  i can ping it and get the reply.

from the modem side; i have all  the ports open and forward for the lan ip. in fact i only have this error with 2 daemons so far ( ftpd and rsyncd ).

Locally  i can access them but from the wan side i cant.

the box hostname points to the box local ip and it is also set in /etc/hosts and on glftpd.

does anyone have any ideia abouit what might be causing this ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Can you please post your /etc/resolv.conf from a client and from the server?

Cheers!

----------

## HeXiLeD

The nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf is the same ip as the modem/gateway where the servers are hosted

----------

## HeXiLeD

This error is gone. Topic is SOLVED

----------

## gowt126

Hi

I am facing the same issue could you please help how you fixed the issue.

I sent a PM, i Got a mail saying that its answered but i am unable to see the reply.. could you please post the resolution in this post so that i can fix

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> From:	HeXiLeD
> 
> To:	gowt126
> 
> Posted:	Tue Jul 17, 2012 10:47 pm
> ...

 

----------

